# Black Hawk women



## Zephyr (Dec 7, 2010)

I recently found a nice looking Black Hawk women on 24" wheels. The license stickers on it makes me think it is a 1965 as the latest ones were from 1969. I would like to know if someone knows anything about Black Hawks bikes. I can't seem to find any information on the web. I can have some pictures if needed. I don't have any as I got it as I was storing all the old bikes in the garage and it didn't came to my mind to take any.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 8, 2010)

Pics always tell the tale!


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, Sunday I will move all the other bikes and take pictures of the lady. Stay tuned!


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 12, 2010)

I did took the pictures. I hope they are helpful. Thanks!


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 12, 2010)

Black Hawk bikes were sold at Marshall Wells stores in Canada from what I remember. Theylook like a CCM with Black Hawk badging. I had a boys 26" wheel bike, 3 speed with a top tube T handle shifter similar to Raleigh Chopper bikes. They sold the cheaper bikes, may have sold some Raleigh knock off 3 speeds.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 12, 2010)

Not bad, I now have 2 Marshall Wells canadian bikes. I thought it looked quite a like a women CCM Rambler from 1968  on 24" wheel. Would make sense. I'll have to compare both side to side.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats too bad about your badge, I've seen so many sheered away by metal baskets


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 12, 2010)

OldRider
That is true about most of the Canadian bikes we find.


----------

